# TS4K Internal Memory - MISC



## Boostmeister (5 mo ago)

Today my TS4K is telling me that storage is nearly full. I have expanded the memory with a 32 MB stick, and loaded apps onto that memory. I have cleared all app cache, yet still get the storage message. I looked that the internal storage and find that there is a category called MISC that is holding 2.5 GB of something. I have rebooted several times, removed power from the TS4K, but nothing seems to be able to correct or remove the 2.5 GB of whatever is in that category. Looking for input on how to clear this without having to perform a factory reset.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

You can try using a cleaning program like sd maid.


----------



## Boostmeister (5 mo ago)

slick1ru2 said:


> You can try using a cleaning program like sd maid.





slick1ru2 said:


> You can try using a cleaning program like sd maid.


Tried using SD Maid, but no change. I used TIVI Mate to utilize the restore function in order to look at the file structure, and can't find a subdirectory called MISC. I may have to resort to a complete rebuild. Just wish I knew more about this device.


----------



## Boostmeister (5 mo ago)

Boostmeister said:


> Tried using SD Maid, but no change. I used TIVI Mate to utilize the restore function in order to look at the file structure, and can't find a subdirectory called MISC. I may have to resort to a complete rebuild. Just wish I knew more about this device.


SOLVED!
I was able to D/L a file manager and look for large files. I knew it had to be something created within the past few days, as the dongle had been working fine. Finally found the following large file:

Main Storage/Android/data/org.xbmc.kodi/files/.kodi/temp/kodi.old.log

I deleted the file and the MISC directory in the internal memory was now about 200kb vs the previous 2.5 GB! I'm still not sure why or how this file was created, but at least I don't need to completely rebuild the dongle. Thanks to all for suggestions!


----------

